# SlingShot Chopper



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2021)

*WOW, *absolutely killer bike. Always wanting a set of those forks.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2021)

nice ride !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 21, 2021)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!

Would you please share some more pics?


----------

